# Gute Raubfischgewässer in der Ecke um Ouddorp (holland)



## The real Hecht (28. Februar 2008)

Hi
Ich bin des öfteren in Ouddorp (Holland) und würde dort gerne
Auf Hecht,Zander und Barsch angeln, kennt jemand gute Gewässer in der Ecke?

für Tipps wär ich sehr dankbar!

Gruß

The real Hecht


----------



## Tommi-Engel (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Gute Raubfischgewässer in der Ecke um Ouddorp (holland)*

Ich habe mir das gerade mal angeguckt. Du hast doch ein schönes Gewässer direkt vor der Nase. Mit schönen Kanten.... Da sollte doch der eine oder andere Hecht zu holen sein...


----------



## Jogibär (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Gute Raubfischgewässer in der Ecke um Ouddorp (holland)*

Hallo, 
da ist doch der Haringsvliet in der Nähe. Leiste Dir mal die aktuelle Ausgabe von Rute und Rolle, da steht ein Artikel darüber drin.

Gruß
Jogi


----------



## The real Hecht (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Gute Raubfischgewässer in der Ecke um Ouddorp (holland)*

Vielen Dank, die Zeitschrift werde ich mir morgen besorgen!

Mit Kanten sind diese länglichen gewässer neben den Straßen und manchmal auch zwischen Feldern gemeint oder?
Das probier ich auf jeden Fall aus!


----------



## Tommi-Engel (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Gute Raubfischgewässer in der Ecke um Ouddorp (holland)*



The real Hecht schrieb:


> Vielen Dank, die Zeitschrift werde ich mir morgen besorgen!
> 
> Mit Kanten sind diese länglichen gewässer neben den Straßen und manchmal auch zwischen Feldern gemeint oder?
> Das probier ich auf jeden Fall aus!


 
Ne das sind Polder.
Ich meine Unterwasserkanten.
Geh mal auf meine Homepage unter Praxistipps - Gewässer mit Google Earth auskundschaften ist erklärt wie ich das meine....


----------



## The real Hecht (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Gute Raubfischgewässer in der Ecke um Ouddorp (holland)*

ach so....
Ok, das is ne gute idee das ma auszukundschaften.....
wieso bin ich nich darauf gekommen!!!

Gruß
Mario


----------



## The real Hecht (1. März 2008)

*AW: Gute Raubfischgewässer in der Ecke um Ouddorp (holland)*

Fängt man in den Poldern eigentlich auch gut?


----------



## The real Hecht (6. März 2008)

*AW: Gute Raubfischgewässer in der Ecke um Ouddorp (holland)*

Weiß eigentlich jemand ob Setzkescher in Holland erlaubt sind und wie groß die (falls erlaubt) sein müssen?

Gruß Mario
Petri Heil an alle die hier schon was geschrieben haben!


----------



## Tommi-Engel (6. März 2008)

*AW: Gute Raubfischgewässer in der Ecke um Ouddorp (holland)*

*Regel im Umgang mit dem Setzkescher*
Aus wissenschaftlichen Untersuchungen kommt hervor, dass die Verwendung eines Setzkeschers nicht nachteilig für die sich darin befindlichen Fische ist. Allgemein kann man sagen, je weniger Gefahren man einem gefangenen Fisch aussetzt, desto geringer das Risiko auf Verletzungen. Verwenden Sie deshalb auch nur einen Setzkescher wenn es unbedingt notwendig ist - sonst lieber nicht. Wenn immer Sie einen Setzkescher einsetzen wollen achten Sie unbedingt auf folgende Eigenschaften Ihres Netzes:
. einen Durchmesser von 40 cm und mehr
. einer Länge von 2,5 Meter und mehr
. einer Maschenweite von maximal 6 mm
. knotenfrei gewoben
. aus weichem Material hergestellt
. viele Ringe, um ihn gut auslegen zu können

Der Setzkescher sollte:
. soviel wie möglich der Länge nach im Wasser liegen - dies gibt den Fischen Platz
. wenn immer möglich horizontal stehen - nicht vertikal
. Wellen keine große Angriffsfläche bieten, um die Fische im Netz nicht unnötig zu verletzen
. so eingesetzt werden, damit die Fische nicht zu lang im Netz bleiben
. nicht zu viel Fisch beinhalten
. vorsichtig geleert werden

Quelle: http://www.vispas.nl/vispas/content.aspx?ids=672&idp=741&taal=de-DE


----------



## The real Hecht (10. März 2008)

*AW: Gute Raubfischgewässer in der Ecke um Ouddorp (holland)*

maximal 6 milimeter?
ich kenn das nur von der Berufsfischerei das die Maschen der Netze mindestens so und so groß sein müssen....

egal,wird schon stimmen


----------



## The real Hecht (14. März 2008)

*AW: Gute Raubfischgewässer in der Ecke um Ouddorp (holland)*

Ich werd über ostern wieder unten sein, hat der Sturm erhebliche auswirkungen auf das beissverhalten der Fische oder so?

vieleicht sieht man sich mal am Wasser 
bin ab dem 24. dort


----------



## allrounder13 (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gute Raubfischgewässer in der Ecke um Ouddorp (holland)*

Hey, wie sieht es denn mit diesen kleinen poldern in ouddorp aus? gibt es dort karpfen, und woher bekommt man eine erlaubniskarte?
Darf man dort auch nachts angeln/einen schirm aufstellen?

mfg lukas


----------

